# Introducing my new horse and question about napping horse



## Joanne_Stockport (5 March 2014)

Hi all,

I bought my first horse (Badger) in October 2013 but he went for schooling the first two months and then moved to my current yard about a month ago.

He comes from a riding school and not used (as far as I know) to go hacking (was only used in the school while at the riding school). Before buying him I did go hacking (in company) a few times and he was fine. Now at his new yard, he is fine when I go hacking and my husband is on a bike (or if there is someone on foot). However he is napping a lot when I am on my own (keeps turning back) and I also been 3 times with another horse/rider but the other horse too is not very confident so it doesn't help much. The first two times were not as bad as the last time (where we ended up going in circles all the time !). I think he would be fine with a confident "lead" horse but I have not had the chance to try yet.

Things I have tried so far:

- If I feel he his going to turn around (always on the right !) I try to block him with my right rein and show him my crop.
- If it's too late and he already has turned I make him turn more in the direction I want to go.
- When he listen and go straight I pat him and tell him "good boy" !
- I try to be firm but patient
- If we end up just going around and around I would go off him and lead him in the direction I want to go then go back on him later.
- I try to get him to trot if possible as he normally turns while walking.

I am trying to figure out a circular route as I think this would help.
Any other tips?

ps: sorry about my English, it's not my first language !

My cheeky boy:


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 March 2014)

he looks like a good type... sounds like you are doing ok so far, just make sure you turn him the opposite way and dont allow him to complete a circle, so if he turns to the right you use your left rein to  stop him and make him go back to the left.  hope this makes sense.....you havent had him long and he has changed homes a couple of times so he needs to get confident hacking out alone especially if he has never done it before.. you dont want to let him get away with bad behaviour but on the other hand you need to look at it from his point of view...in a rs with other horses, then taken away to somewhere and schooled, then to another yard and expected to hack out on his own with someone he doesnt know.....so its alot for him to cope with...im sure you will be fine as you sound very sensible...have fun with him!!!


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (5 March 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			he looks like a good type... sounds like you are doing ok so far, just make sure you turn him the opposite way and dont allow him to complete a circle, so if he turns to the right you use your left rein to  stop him and make him go back to the left.  hope this makes sense.....you havent had him long and he has changed homes a couple of times so he needs to get confident hacking out alone especially if he has never done it before.. you dont want to let him get away with bad behaviour but on the other hand you need to look at it from his point of view...in a rs with other horses, then taken away to somewhere and schooled, then to another yard and expected to hack out on his own with someone he doesnt know.....so its alot for him to cope with...im sure you will be fine as you sound very sensible...have fun with him!!!
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the tip, we sometimes end up going in circles because I don't stop him in time once I turn where I want to go. Will try to use more the left rein so we don't end up going around and around !
Yes I understand he has been through quite a few changes lately and I am going to be patient but I don't want him to start getting bad habits that might be difficult to get over !
We had some issues in the school too but this seems to be ok now so I am happy with that ! 
He is very good on the ground, very friendly and he likes to be groomed.
I took five weeks off work to have time to bond with him (I was going to see him almost every day)...so I feel we are starting to have a bond now but obviously it takes time...I think I will either go with my husband or a confident rider for a couple of weeks and maybe try again on my own when I see that he is more relaxed.


----------



## Maryann (5 March 2014)

Some horses respond well to being allowed to eat a few mouthfuls of grass at the furthest point from home


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (5 March 2014)

Maryann said:



			Some horses respond well to being allowed to eat a few mouthfuls of grass at the furthest point from home
		
Click to expand...

ah yes that could work as he is very food orientated  !


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 March 2014)

Try to only ride circular or lollipop shaped routes. It was turning on the spot that really encouraged my mare's napping. I also had a few riding lessons with a good instructor which helped loads.

PS - he's a handsome chap.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (5 March 2014)

Faracat said:



			Try to only ride circular or lollipop shaped routes. It was turning on the spot that really encouraged my mare's napping. I also had a few riding lessons with a good instructor which helped loads.

PS - he's a handsome chap. 

Click to expand...

I think lollipop shaped routes would be easier to find if I want to avoid roads (for now) as much as possible so I will try that.

I have regular riding lessons as I only been riding for 1 1/2 year ! He seems to enjoy jumping and he is very good (just need to point him in the right direction!) as I only started jumping not that long ago.

I think I'm in love with his blue eyes and very long white eyelashes.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (5 March 2014)




----------



## Fides (5 March 2014)

Welcome! Lovely boy! Where abouts in Stockport are you? I'm in Marple.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (5 March 2014)

Fides said:



			Welcome! Lovely boy! Where abouts in Stockport are you? I'm in Marple.
		
Click to expand...

thanks ! I'm in Heaviley (about 10 minutes from Marple) but I keep him on a yard near Dunham Massey (good hacking).

I used to have a part loan in Marple.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 March 2014)

Blue is definitely his colour.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 March 2014)

sounds like you are doing all the right things, when you first try on your own go on a short circular ride which you have done before, maybe do this route a couple of times with company and then the next time do the same one.  try to be really relaxed and a good way is to sing .  i know it sounds odd but it will relax you and take your mind off him a bit....i know because it worked for me.....lots of luck with your lovely boy and keep us posted...


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (6 March 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			sounds like you are doing all the right things, when you first try on your own go on a short circular ride which you have done before, maybe do this route a couple of times with company and then the next time do the same one.  try to be really relaxed and a good way is to sing .  i know it sounds odd but it will relax you and take your mind off him a bit....i know because it worked for me.....lots of luck with your lovely boy and keep us posted...
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the tip! I hope nobody is around when I start singing


----------



## fatpiggy (6 March 2014)

Joanne_Stockport said:



			thanks ! I'm in Heaviley (about 10 minutes from Marple) but I keep him on a yard near Dunham Massey (good hacking).

I used to have a part loan in Marple.
		
Click to expand...


That's funny, I live in Davenport and used to keep at Dunham too - cost me a fortune in petrol 2 x per day, 7 days a week!


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (6 March 2014)

fatpiggy said:



			That's funny, I live in Davenport and used to keep at Dunham too - cost me a fortune in petrol 2 x per day, 7 days a week!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah petrol is not too bad, he is on full livery. I have been almost every day in the last few weeks as I was on holiday and it cost me around £20 / week in petrol. I did buy a small car that is very economical ! I was looking at the Marple/Poynton area but could not find any places available or was not suitable.
Also as I work in city center Manchester I though it would be more practical to go for Dunham Massey.


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 March 2014)

Start off slowly with him, just ride him out for a short trip and turn him towards home when you are ready and he's relaxed and you also and then start to take him a little further when you are ready. I did this with my old boy many years ago and in the end I could ride out on my own anywhere I wanted to go and I've done it since with my youngsters when they are unsure of themselves and look for trouble.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (6 March 2014)

Echo Bravo said:



			Start off slowly with him, just ride him out for a short trip and turn him towards home when you are ready and he's relaxed and you also and then start to take him a little further when you are ready. I did this with my old boy many years ago and in the end I could ride out on my own anywhere I wanted to go and I've done it since with my youngsters when they are unsure of themselves and look for trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Yes will do, maybe I tried to go to far on my own and he was not ready. 
I will only go for longer rides when I have my husband on the bike (as he likes just to follow it) and I should be able to see soon how he is with a more experienced horse in front of him. Thanks !


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (6 March 2014)

My husband rides him too (good thing he is lightweight, we can both ride him !):


----------



## cptrayes (6 March 2014)

I think you are fine to do a tiny circle when he naps, as long as he ends up pointing in the direction that he tried to turn away from. Your English is great, and he is VERY striking! What amazing blue eyes.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (6 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I think you are fine to do a tiny circle when he naps, as long as he ends up pointing in the direction that he tried to turn away from. Your English is great, and he is VERY striking! What amazing blue eyes.
		
Click to expand...

English goes worst depending how many glasses of wine I drink or how tired I am  ! 

I think his eyes are amazing too, children seems to be attracted to him ..good think he is good with them too 

Only thing is to try to keep his tail and legs clean...


----------



## cptrayes (6 March 2014)

I live quite close too - Macclesfield. I'd probably need a full bottle before I could even attempt your language  

We have the leg problem, but not the tail:


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (6 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I live quite close too - Macclesfield. I'd probably need a full bottle before I could even attempt your language  

We have the leg problem, but not the tail:






Click to expand...

You both look very happy on this photo...

I still need to experiment to see how I could keep everything as white as possible ( I think some people use a purple shampoo).

I am not sure exactly what I would like to do with him, maybe some in hand showing but I need to learn about it as I don't know anything about competitions.
I definitely would like to go on pleasure rides with him and just learn as much as possible


----------



## cptrayes (6 March 2014)

It was his third day of carrying a rider 

If you still keep him where you are now, there is a children and beginners drag hunt meet from Maple Durham in the autumn that you would probably really enjoy.

Wilmslow Riding Club show ground is not far from you and they have lovely friendly open shows all summer. 

Have fun


----------



## cobmum (8 March 2014)

I am moving back to Davenport in a few weeks!!

If you need someone to walk out with you whilst you ride give me a shout, when I get home I won't be working straight away so will be free and enjoy walking and being around horses (have dealt with nappy horses too so might be able to give you a few tips!)


----------



## cobmum (8 March 2014)

Gorgeous horses on this thread too!


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (8 March 2014)

cobmum said:



			I am moving back to Davenport in a few weeks!!

If you need someone to walk out with you whilst you ride give me a shout, when I get home I won't be working straight away so will be free and enjoy walking and being around horses (have dealt with nappy horses too so might be able to give you a few tips!)
		
Click to expand...

thanks for your offer ! Let me know when you are in the area and we could maybe arrange something? 

Where are you moving from?


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (8 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			It was his third day of carrying a rider 

If you still keep him where you are now, there is a children and beginners drag hunt meet from Maple Durham in the autumn that you would probably really enjoy.

Wilmslow Riding Club show ground is not far from you and they have lovely friendly open shows all summer. 

Have fun 

Click to expand...

thanks for the info


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (8 March 2014)

When you're hacking you need to keep his attention on you, and have him feel that you're the leader.  I have a youngster who is very good but I do have to be prepared because I want to make things go right rather than have to correct them when they go wrong.  I try to always look up, look as far ahead as possible and ride positively towards that point this keeps your chest open and your spine long, and therefore you're more on your seatbones.  Ask him to work, he can do change of paces, work on the bit then a looser rein, leg yield from side to side in the lanes when safe, halt and walk on, learn halt to trot, always with loads of praise.  Lovely looking horse, and I think the three of you will have plenty of fun which is the most important thing - we like riding to the pub, we always seem to come home faster than we went out!


----------



## Laddy (8 March 2014)

Lovely horse and horsey husband! How lucky are you!!


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (9 March 2014)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			When you're hacking you need to keep his attention on you, and have him feel that you're the leader.  I have a youngster who is very good but I do have to be prepared because I want to make things go right rather than have to correct them when they go wrong.  I try to always look up, look as far ahead as possible and ride positively towards that point this keeps your chest open and your spine long, and therefore you're more on your seatbones.  Ask him to work, he can do change of paces, work on the bit then a looser rein, leg yield from side to side in the lanes when safe, halt and walk on, learn halt to trot, always with loads of praise.  Lovely looking horse, and I think the three of you will have plenty of fun which is the most important thing - we like riding to the pub, we always seem to come home faster than we went out!
		
Click to expand...

I will keep this in mind, certainly the point you made about how to sit etc...as I know a "tense up" a bit when he starts misbehaving !
Sometimes it is difficult to make him work (on the road for example as all I want to do is manage to get to the trans pennine in one piece !) I did try once I am on the trail but often by this time he is already just trying to get back home..maybe I should be a little bit firmer.
I use my voice commands a lot with him as he really listen to my voice and it helps and I praise him a lot (every time he listen to me !)

Would love to do a pub ride with him when he is ready !

It`s going to be a lovely day today so my husband and I are bringing the bike and going on a circular route (4-5 miles) ..we shall see how it goes !


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (9 March 2014)

Laddy said:



			Lovely horse and horsey husband! How lucky are you!!
		
Click to expand...


thank you ! Yes I am very lucky, I`m not sure I would have bought my horse if he was not riding too (a lot of money is going into that !).
He was not keen on get on a horse when I started 18 months ago ( so I never pressured him to try it). 
However few months into my lessons I decided I wanted to go on a 3 days riding holiday in Wales but we never spent holidays apart from each other.
So I tough he was joking when he told me he wanted to come with me ! He went for a couple of lesson and then we went for our holidays (it was for beginners).
And even though the weather was bad he liked it and continued with lessons afterwards.

So yes I am happy that we are sharing that together !


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (9 March 2014)

What a nice day today !

We managed a 6.6 miles hack (one person on the bike). 
He was still being a little bit difficult for the first 30-40 minutes so once on the bridleway I was asking him for a lot of transitions (walk-stand-walk, walk-trot-walk). If he was starting to turn right (as he always does) instead of completing a full circle I was making him go left (demanding a lot of work from my part !). I think that helped too.
After a while he relaxed and did not try to turn again. 
Only got scared of an helicopter when I had to shout at my husband to get out of the way !!  

My husband got on him coming back (which is always the easier part !)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 March 2014)

Well done.


----------



## Gravity Wins (10 March 2014)

Well done for getting out!

I have an ex RS horse & I have had an almighty battle with him for the last 12 months about hacking out solo, he naps too. He has destroyed my confidence & whilst he is 100% bombproof in company, get him out alone & he was awful. 
I came to the end of my tether with him a few weeks ago & started seeing an 'old school' trainer who opened a whole can of whoop ass on him & yesterday I managed a 6 mile hack alone. There was no snorting, no spooking & the one time he started reversing I kicked him on & he actually went forwards instead of going backwards even faster. The trainer said he had no conscience, I think he may have developed one now *fingers crossed*


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 March 2014)

great news, well done, sounds like you are winning.....


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 March 2014)

6.6 mile hack a bit excessive for a youngster newly broken in, mind that you don't make his back sore


----------



## ester (10 March 2014)

Echo Bravo said:



			6.6 mile hack a bit excessive for a youngster newly broken in, mind that you don't make his back sore
		
Click to expand...


Where does it say the horse is a newly broken youngster? I don't think the OP even mentions his age?

It sounds like persistence will get you there OP  He is certainly a striking chap


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (10 March 2014)

Gravity Wins said:



			Well done for getting out!

I have an ex RS horse & I have had an almighty battle with him for the last 12 months about hacking out solo, he naps too. He has destroyed my confidence & whilst he is 100% bombproof in company, get him out alone & he was awful. 
I came to the end of my tether with him a few weeks ago & started seeing an 'old school' trainer who opened a whole can of whoop ass on him & yesterday I managed a 6 mile hack alone. There was no snorting, no spooking & the one time he started reversing I kicked him on & he actually went forwards instead of going backwards even faster. The trainer said he had no conscience, I think he may have developed one now *fingers crossed*
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping it will not take 12 months for him to get more confident in hacking alone 
I will be honest and say that he is testing me , he is my first horse and even though I had a part loan before I never dealt with a nappy horse ! The good thing is that because he is a cob , he is not super fast in his movements so I often can "feel" what he is going to do and try to correct him before/or as it happens (more in the school though). He is spooking a lot more then when he was at the riding school or at the schooling livery..not sure if it has to do with the weather changing and of course he has moved a few places in the space of 4 months. 
However I am patient and will take it step by step !

Must feel good for you to finally be able to hack him alone ! 



splashgirl45 said:



			great news, well done, sounds like you are winning.....
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I am sure it's not the end of it yet but I am happy with what we have achieve yesterday !



ester said:



			Where does it say the horse is a newly broken youngster? I don't think the OP even mentions his age?

It sounds like persistence will get you there OP  He is certainly a striking chap 

Click to expand...

ahha , Ester you are correct about that ! He is not a broken youngster ! 
I think Echo Bravo must have scanned quickly and not realised that he comes from a riding school were he was working at least 2-3 hours everyday !
He is 9 years old and I sent him for schooling after because he did not settle well at the riding school so he needed additional schooling and to lose some weight !  I am sure he could have easily done more than 6.6 miles but will wait when he is more confident to do longer rides..he had a nice shower (and some carrots) after the hack (he loves to be pampered..good thing as I have to clean his tail and legs quite often !)

Thank you for the positive thoughts ...I agree ..he is striking and I love him already


----------



## pansy (11 March 2014)

Hi, It sounds like you are getting there with him, ours can nap & I have found that  walking him out has helped, we walk him so far then get on & ride back , changing the routes we take let him have a bit of grass & away we go - the walk out is getting shorter & shorter - it seems to be working


----------



## Kallibear (11 March 2014)

He's lovely! Such nice face markings.  I love unusual white blazes. 

Sounds like you're on the right track with him. His napping will be a mixture of stubbornness and anxiety.  You need to be firm and no-nonsense with him so he knows who's in charge and can relax. He will of course test you (all horses do initially) but as long as you don't fail the test,  it'll iron out eventually. 

Lots of practise and a 'get on with it' attitude and you'll soon forget you even had an issue.


----------



## Echo Bravo (11 March 2014)

I also bought a coloured cob from a riding school, many years ago I had him for over 22 years and I also had the same problems as OP and with several broken bones  over the years. Yes I did get the impression he was a youngster just broken in. But the Riding School bit did hit me in the face as Merlin my old cob did do the same things and yes I'd take him slowly, they get use to an ordered ride and they never work alone, took me ages to get him to canter a whole circuit, he would canter half way then go down to trot then walk, before I realised he was going from the front to the back etc 1/2 a circuit as on a lesson with several other horses and to be honest several years before I could ride him out on my own for long distances, he was 37 when I had him pts and he did teach me a lot but mostly patience in large dollops.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (12 March 2014)

pansy said:



			Hi, It sounds like you are getting there with him, ours can nap & I have found that  walking him out has helped, we walk him so far then get on & ride back , changing the routes we take let him have a bit of grass & away we go - the walk out is getting shorter & shorter - it seems to be working
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, it's' always good to know other people tips, I am keeping them all in mind. I might try the walking bit from the yard to the bridleway as he always nap at the same place on the road and even though it's generally a quiet road...it's still dangerous.
Maybe if I walk him past that spot a few times he will realised there is nothing to worry about !



Kallibear said:



			He's lovely! Such nice face markings.  I love unusual white blazes. 

Sounds like you're on the right track with him. His napping will be a mixture of stubbornness and anxiety.  You need to be firm and no-nonsense with him so he knows who's in charge and can relax. He will of course test you (all horses do initially) but as long as you don't fail the test,  it'll iron out eventually. 

Lots of practise and a 'get on with it' attitude and you'll soon forget you even had an issue.
		
Click to expand...

thanks , yes I realised that he needs me to be firm with him...I think I started to soft and that makes him more anxious then anything else ! So now when I ask him something instead of : "Could you do it for me please" , I'm more like "Do it...now...please !"



Echo Bravo said:



			I also bought a coloured cob from a riding school, many years ago I had him for over 22 years and I also had the same problems as OP and with several broken bones  over the years. Yes I did get the impression he was a youngster just broken in. But the Riding School bit did hit me in the face as Merlin my old cob did do the same things and yes I'd take him slowly, they get use to an ordered ride and they never work alone, took me ages to get him to canter a whole circuit, he would canter half way then go down to trot then walk, before I realised he was going from the front to the back etc 1/2 a circuit as on a lesson with several other horses and to be honest several years before I could ride him out on my own for long distances, he was 37 when I had him pts and he did teach me a lot but mostly patience in large dollops.
		
Click to expand...

ahh I understand where you are coming from.
Mine was not at the riding school for long as they realised that he was a "one person" horse. He rapidly when from working nicely in the school to not wanting to work at all.
I think all the different riders confused him and I still need to work on that now... he has become more sensitive with his mouth and I am learning to ride him more with my body (and leg cues) then with the reins...
Hopefully it will not have to wait until he is 37 to hack alone but we will see ...


----------



## tallyho! (12 March 2014)

Lovely boy! Also it's fantastic your husband rides him too, I just love that. Lucky you! Wish mine would but he's far too big and burly and I think we'd have to get him a "rugby players horse"... Whatever that is....

I think you'll both get over the napping thing, he's just wanting home comforts, you know, warm stable, hay etc and hacking not really matching up to it. Four or five months is not that long for you to get to know each other and once you click I think it'll be so much more fun and the spring and summer is just around the corner and I am sure he will become more enthusiastic about time out in the open. 

I used to do the "clover" once suggested to me on here when I had the same problem. The essence is that you go out and do a short loop and turn for home but then carry on past home and do another loop, then go past home again to do another one somewhere else and then go home. Making sure each time, it was your decision to turn, not his. After a while we would just go further and further until we were out for hours and even I forgot about the clover by then. 

I bet before long you will have another horse as it will be more fun with you both riding, not one on the bike! Tee hee!!


----------



## Kat (12 March 2014)

Hi there! 

Lovely horse, I also share my horse with my husband.  We often hack with him on the bike or ride half walk half each. It works really well when it is a shared hobby and it means you have an extra pair of hands.  

What might work well for you would be following the bike on the way out and then going in front on the way back. Build up gradually until you can lead all the way and the bike (or walker) is just following behind.  Then try letting the bike take a short cut so you do part of the ride alone until you are ready to go alone. Try never to turn around,  always do a bit of a loop so he never has a reason to turn back. 

Good luck, sounds like you will get on well and have lits of fun.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (12 March 2014)

tallyho! said:



			Lovely boy! Also it's fantastic your husband rides him too, I just love that. Lucky you! Wish mine would but he's far too big and burly and I think we'd have to get him a "rugby players horse"... Whatever that is....

I think you'll both get over the napping thing, he's just wanting home comforts, you know, warm stable, hay etc and hacking not really matching up to it. Four or five months is not that long for you to get to know each other and once you click I think it'll be so much more fun and the spring and summer is just around the corner and I am sure he will become more enthusiastic about time out in the open. 

I used to do the "clover" once suggested to me on here when I had the same problem. The essence is that you go out and do a short loop and turn for home but then carry on past home and do another loop, then go past home again to do another one somewhere else and then go home. Making sure each time, it was your decision to turn, not his. After a while we would just go further and further until we were out for hours and even I forgot about the clover by then. 

I bet before long you will have another horse as it will be more fun with you both riding, not one on the bike! Tee hee!! 

Click to expand...

I will try do to the "clover" suggestion , I did not think about that..thanks !
Not sure about having another horse (did think about though), that would be maybe stretching our budget a little too much I think..we both work and they would both need to be a full livery !
Also I do not think my husband will ride during the week so I don't want to end up having two horses to ride ! 




Kat said:



			Hi there! 

Lovely horse, I also share my horse with my husband.  We often hack with him on the bike or ride half walk half each. It works really well when it is a shared hobby and it means you have an extra pair of hands.  

What might work well for you would be following the bike on the way out and then going in front on the way back. Build up gradually until you can lead all the way and the bike (or walker) is just following behind.  Then try letting the bike take a short cut so you do part of the ride alone until you are ready to go alone. Try never to turn around,  always do a bit of a loop so he never has a reason to turn back. 

Good luck, sounds like you will get on well and have lits of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's great to share the same hobby !
It's good we can share the same horse as a lot of men would be to heavy for my cob (I still need to measure him but I think he is 15 hands are slightly under).
Thanks for the suggestions when hacking with the bike..will try them too !


----------



## Kat (12 March 2014)

The fact my husband was going to ride too restricted our choice of horse. My husband is rather leggy so we were looking for something 16hh plus and hunter type to take his leg up. Of course that wasn't what we bought and we had a few wobbles about whether he was too big for our mare. It also cost a fortune to get a saddle to fit them both!

It does really help justify the cost when it is a shared hobby though. And I have someone to do the horse if I can't (he is brilliant at mucking out!)


----------



## Goldenstar (13 March 2014)

Amazing eyes very striking .
Just keep persevering,  it may be worth considering getting an experienced rider to hack him a few times for you if you know anyone suitable .


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (14 March 2014)

Kat said:



			The fact my husband was going to ride too restricted our choice of horse. My husband is rather leggy so we were looking for something 16hh plus and hunter type to take his leg up. Of course that wasn't what we bought and we had a few wobbles about whether he was too big for our mare. It also cost a fortune to get a saddle to fit them both!

It does really help justify the cost when it is a shared hobby though. And I have someone to do the horse if I can't (he is brilliant at mucking out!)
		
Click to expand...

My husband is slightly taller than me and weight a bit less than me so horse that would have been good for me would probably be good for him too. I did not want a big horse as it is more practical when hacking (and swapping riders) ! I don`t have to worry to much about the daily care as he is a full livery (no yard close enough for us to be on DIY!)
He had less experience than me so I am still showing him how to tack up, etc.. He has yet to go ride him on his own (without me supervising and telling him what to do   ) 




Goldenstar said:



			Amazing eyes very striking .
Just keep persevering,  it may be worth considering getting an experienced rider to hack him a few times for you if you know anyone suitable .
		
Click to expand...

If I do not see any improvements in the next few weeks I will get an experienced rider to hack him but yes I will persevere !


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (13 April 2014)

Just an update on our progress !

Since my last post , we have been on a long hack with an experienced rider/horse (someone from this forum kindly came to show me around the area). Badger behaved perfectly with a leading horse in front of us.
Then we mostly practised with my husband or me on the bike and only doing circular or lollipop shaped routes. 
Two weeks ago we went (just us) on a (new route) small circular route (approx 1 mile) and he only tried to turn once and was forward going.
Yesterday we did the same route that we usually do with the bike and it went well even though he is still quite slow going away from the yard. However he did not really tried to turn , just not walking straight and slow walk and trot...but I think it is a lot better then how we did before !
There is a video here (for those patient enough to watch it !) : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B23m_imMz6I6WXBUeVBnRHhmemM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 April 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Fides (13 April 2014)

Brill news  good for you


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 April 2014)

see what you mean about starting slowly!!!!!   glad you enjoyed your hack and well done...


----------

